# Viper remote start quit starting



## Fro10987 (Dec 19, 2015)

i have a viper remote start and keyless entry that everything except the remote start works:angry: It worked fine up until about a month ago now only the keyless entry works. I am not sure of the model of the viper but it is NOT the 2 way type just has 4 button remote. It is on a 2006 dodge truck with a manual trans. It has always had to be operated valet mode but now when Italy to set it to be ready for remote start it does nothing when I push the start button. The light on the remote flashes but I get nothing from the truck and or the receiver After manually shutting truck off I do hear some clicking from the unit but still no flashes anywhere The hood pin was not hooked up so I dont thinks hat is the issue ( but i have been wrong before!). I have tried both remotes with the same results. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated :banghead::banghead:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Ground down the hood pin wire and try again.


----------

